# Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish mine?



## praveenprasad (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am paying tikona broadband for 2 mbps plan but just getting 780kbps speed (FUP not crossed), although network is completely fine. Their tech teams have remotely accessed my laptop twice using team-viewer to perform tests, i have talked with their customer service, advanced tech-team, ATS team, follow-up team, their technicians who they(Tikona) call as their engineers have visited my house twice, once with their laptop and he(field engineer) too found the problem, he  talked on phone with some other network guy and finally concluded that network is 100% fine but something is wrong with broadband-bandwidth and  they have emailed it to concerned team and it will be resolved.


When problem started I first waited few days, then I started emailing their customer care one email each day to which some system generated email was returned and nobody moved a milli-meter, then I talked to customer care
and  later emailed their high officials like Prakash Bajpai(CEO,Tikona), Heramb Ranade(CMO, Tikona), Tarun Kumar(CTO, Tiokna), Preeti Sharma(Head - Customer Care), Jaykrishnan Nair (Appellate Authority) and some more employees too. Nobody ever repled to my email but yes they started trying to figure out the issue but problem is not yet resolved and it started on 15 Dec.


*So Why I emailed their top officials so early??*

Because exact same problem happened last year  on 15 November 2012 and was resolved in the last week of March 2013 (more than 4 months). Those four months were extremely painful for me. I used to talk hours everyday to some of their employee on telephone.
In those four months they try everything to fool me, they blamed:  modem, my Laptop, said something is wrong in network, interference is happening,  and when everything was found ok they said “in 2 Mbps plans you get speed upto 700 Kbps”. Funny thing happened when speed further decreased too 500Kbps, then they said they are monitoring and their monitoring process took months. Finally the issue was resolved in last week of March (after 4 months), to which an employee said “we have invested Rs 1.5 Lack to buy some machine, now tell how is your speed?”. 
I went though a trauma for four months and not a single Rupees was waived. 
Today an employee of Tikona called me and said the exact same thing that in 2Mbps plan you get speed upto 800Kbps.  I don’t want to go through that trauma again and that’s why I wrote emails to higher officials in just 12 days to which no-one ever replied.

I can write an article with exact details in timeline order if you can publish it on your website. I have all documents to prove, I have complain numbers, screen shots, screen recordings etc.

I hope you will help.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

try to give a kick on their facebook and twitter pages.


----------



## praveenprasad (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*



rijinpk1 said:


> try to give a kick on their facebook and twitter pages.



They are shameless, a guy again called me in the evening and said you will get 800Kbps for 2Mbps plan (FUP not crossed), and when I ask him that its not written on their website's "terms and condition",  he said "its internal matter", I asked him to email me that circular he said "why should he".


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*



praveenprasad said:


> They are shameless, a guy again called me in the evening and said you will get 800Kbps for 2Mbps plan (FUP not crossed), and when I ask him that its not written on their website's "terms and condition",  he said "its internal matter", I asked him to email me that circular he said "why should he".



Threaten them that you will drag them to Consumer court


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

they are the biggest cheaters. get the connection disconnected and go for some other ISP


----------



## praveenprasad (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*



vidhubhushan said:


> they are the biggest cheaters. get the connection disconnected and go for some other ISP



Lets teach them a lesson this time. I want thinkdigit to write an article i have all proofs that might be needed.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

How this shameless(Private owned) ISP is being granted access to @TDF???

*Admins. + Mods.* ,please be concerned about them.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*



kg11sgbg said:


> How this shameless(Private owned) ISP is being granted access to @TDF???
> 
> *Admins. + Mods.* ,please be concerned about them.



If you have an issue with a tikona connection at home, feel free to vent out your problem to them. Internet is a free world and so anyone can have access to TDF and someone (or a firm) will not be banned as couple of you have some issues with them.

Having said so, the providers should be more than welcomed in forums like TDF as they know their customer base is at stake when there is a negative opinion about them and this visibility will help them rectify the issues and take it more seriously. Meanwhile, op can provide the details to tikona and keep this thread alive with the updates until the issue is fixed.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

This escalated real fast :O


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*



rakesh_ic said:


> If you have an issue with a tikona connection at home, feel free to vent out your problem to them. Internet is a free world and so anyone can have access to TDF and someone (or a firm) will not be banned as couple of you have some issues with them.
> 
> Having said so, the providers should be more than welcomed in forums like TDF as they know their customer base is at stake when there is a negative opinion about them and this visibility will help them rectify the issues and take it more seriously. Meanwhile, op can provide the details to tikona and keep this thread alive with the updates until the issue is fixed.



That tikona "thing" is not human.Its a bot.
Ban it


----------



## Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

Dear GOD! 
Bro why don't you just get rid off Tikona?
You spent hours just "talking" to them?
Was it worth your time?Forget the money for a second here.
In today's world TIME >>>> MONEY.



praveenprasad said:


> Hi,
> .....
> 
> *So Why I emailed their top officials so early??*
> ...


----------



## sksundram (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

Tikona is such an infamous company for their services. I totally agree with 'phenomenal'. Take a different connection if possible.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

No, its not BOT, now instead of fake promotional posts on forums, they have gone idea / vodafone way where they keep eye on tech forums and complained shared there and try provide direct customer support there in order to improve their image.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

if it is not bot then no wonder Tikona CC is so bad.


> How this shameless(Private owned) ISP is being granted access to @TDF???
> 
> Admins. + Mods. ,please be concerned about them.





> Dear Subscriber,
> 
> Greetings from Tikona.
> 
> ...


*only a bot or a poorly qualified tech support person can confuse @kg11sgbg post as that of a current tikona customer.*


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*



Tikona Care said:


> Dear Praveen,
> 
> This is a gentle reminder to follow-up on your concern listed on Dec 27, 2013. Requesting you to share details in order for us to assist/resolve your concern. Kindly share your details with us on tikonacare@tikona.in mentioning your assigned reference number TIKDC1499 in the subject line.
> 
> ...


lets check ......

plz prove the quthencity of ur account by replying this post if not all members here will vote to revoke ur access........


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

Dear Tikona Care,

Greetings from Vidhu Bhushan.

This is to inform you that the following lines / this post is with reference to the two posts you have made in response to my earlier post in this thread.

I almost got TRAPPED in the web of Tikona but I was lucky & god saved me. I enquired about Tikona and after trying many SWITCHED OFF / DISCONNECTED numbers I was told that I need to opt for some INR4-5000 Plan as lower priced plans are not available in my area. They were out of my budget so I did not go for Tikona.

As far as my comment is concerned, I have heard only ONE positive rather more neutral remark from a Tikona user. All others are CRIES of Despair only.

It is therefore requested of you to kindly close the query (if you all can / will do that on the wish of any outsider).

I would only suggest a simple thing - Please *read what is written in any post / email* and only then respond else it always is like - *a person suffering from diarrhoea getting medicine for headache*.

Warm Regards,
Vidhu Bhushan



Tikona Care said:


> Dear Vidhubhushan,
> 
> This is a gentle reminder to follow-up on your concern listed on Dec 28, 2013. Requesting you to share details in order for us to assist/resolve your concern. Kindly share your details with us on tikonacare@tikona.in mentioning your assigned reference number TIKDC1498 in the subject line.
> 
> ...





Tikona Care said:


> Dear Vidhubhushan,
> 
> Greetings from Tikona.
> 
> ...



this may be some poorly informed person / human being who only knows the age old Internation Thing - *COPY PASTE* 





whitestar_999 said:


> if it is not bot then no wonder Tikona CC is so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> *only a bot or a poorly qualified tech support person can confuse @kg11sgbg post as that of a current tikona customer.*


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

Honestly I have heard more bad things about Tikona then good. This thread needs attention so that more people gets aware of their scam bussiness.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

Tikona, their service and their customer "care" is sh!t. I had the misfortune of taking a connection from them. Even after getting disconnected, they still pester me about "unpaid bills". One of these days I'm gonna haul their ass into consumer court.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*



whitestar_999 said:


> *only a bot or a poorly qualified tech support person can confuse @kg11sgbg post as that of a current tikona customer.*



correct


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

its a bot alright..look at its post in the router under 1k thread..i thought tdf had adopted some kind of bot filter isn't it..i remember sometime back when bots especially that of tikona were posting artificial praises about tikona but the mods had cleaned it out.

Regarding tikona..yeah man just move out of it as others have suggested...their customer service is horrendous..they pose a lot of headache.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*



Tikona Care said:


> Dear Subscriber,
> 
> Greetings from Tikona.
> 
> ...


Hey you damned company,do you want to be get sued legally?
When was I a customer/subscriber of your so called nonexistent company?
How dare you raise a reference no.,which you are completely unauthorised to do so?
I order you to completely delete the so called reference number.
Despite of whatever service BSNL provides,I am always a loyal subscriber to them,not some GOD forsaken damned company.

Thank You friend, @whitestar_999, you've correctly noted the above nonsense aberration of facts by Tikona.

All @TDF, friends beware from this fraud company.


----------



## nipunmaster (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

This thing sure sounds like a bot, it cant utter any other things in the posts it makes. TDF admins should look into this, if that tikona guy was a HUMAN, then he should have the courtesy to use some other words in his posts. This kind of companies should be banned and burned from India.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

*I again appeal to Admins & Mods. that please BAN this Tikona sh!t,from @TDF,by erasing their posts.
Please don't permit them anyway to post on this Forum.*


----------



## theterminator (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

I am using Tikona since Jan 2012 & the experience has been sh!t. Sometimes it runs as it is supposed to but mostly pings take a lot of time so forget if you want Gaming. I pay Rs. 1130 for a 2 Mbps unlimited plan but don't get the service as expected. Frequent disconnections are a norm, must have called CC 100's of times in 2 years.Neither I can disconnect from it since there are no options in this sh!tty place called Varanasi. Problem with BSNL is you have to install a damn landline phone for no reason & their plans aren't impressive. Sify broadband is available but no one at TDF seems to use it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

adsl broadband was made to use the telephone line.for ~700 you get 512kbps unlimited connection with some 100(or 200) minutes of free calls but the biggest advantage is that bsnl landline connection in your name is a valid address proof & can be used anywhere from applying for PAN card to opening bank account.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

512kbps is slow , bsnl needs to revise its plans


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*



theterminator said:


> 512kbps is slow , bsnl needs to revise its plans



bsnl needs to kick out all the morons it has in its office and recruit new young talent who can take the company having such infrastructure to a new high


----------



## theterminator (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*



vidhubhushan said:


> bsnl needs to kick out all the morons it has in its office and recruit new young talent who can take the company having such infrastructure to a new high



Haha...true ,every govt public office sucks except banks...service that one gets in govt banks is much much better than govt hospital,school,RTO ,etc


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

that's because banks are not 100% govt organizations like bsnl,railways,govt hospitals,RTO etc.they are owned by govt but not fully & govt can any day sell its stake in them & privatize them but not in 100% govt organizations.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

That has nothing to do with services. The change has been brought about by 1991 reforms. Bank staff today is a govt employee and doesn't assume that their org will be privatized while giving services. Earlier bank staff's salary & reputation were at par with IAS officers & nobody would've dared to speak in high pitch against the staff.


----------



## amjath (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*



vidhubhushan said:


> bsnl needs to kick out all the morons it has in its office and recruit new young talent who can take the company having such infrastructure to a new high



what will you do by having young talented people they obviously have to wait for the Telecom ministry to revise/approve


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

[MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION],bank staff is not govt employee.only those people can be called govt employees who directly work under govt & are governed by central govt/state govt services rules(like pension,salary,work timings etc).a clerk working in district collectorate is a govt employee who can not be fired without fighting court case for years but a bank manager is not a govt employee & can be fired within months.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 12, 2014)

*Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over ...*

bank employee cannot be fired like that , they're equivalent to govt employees. Terms n conditions are governed by bipartite settlement


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

Guys...........

It's pretty opposite in my case-
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Getting pretty decent speeds and not even a single downtime!

I am on 2 Mbps FUP 50 GB plan!

My review of past 1 & half month- better than BSNL!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

my friends works in banks as well as in central govt services.sure bank employees can't be fired like pvt sector but make no mistake,they can be fired & with relatively much greater ease then a govt clerk.they are nowhere near central or state govt employees when considering salary or benefits.it is a dream come true for any bank PO to clear ssc cgl exam & get an interview post.only sbi pays good salary but then you have to work till 8-9pm sometimes even on weekends.in short bank employees have to work so hard because they are not govt employees else you would be seeing an empty sbi branch on weekdays with employees gossiping just like the situation in many bsnl offices.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

Salaries,benefits .. that is a totally different matter  

*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/186442-bank-india-have-excellent-internet-banking-facility.html

there's one guy who thinks bank employees are overpaid


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

i read that thread & it may be that both of you were right.you see bank employees can be divided into 2 generations:those who worked/joined before or around 1991 economic reforms & those who joined later.earlier generation of bank employees got what we call easy life but the later generation didn't.earlier generation is still used to that easy life which reflects in their current working style/thinking too but not the later generation.sure some bank branches got this easy life style even today but those are in minority(say 10%).


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*



vidhubhushan said:


> bsnl needs to kick out all the morons it has in its office and recruit new young talent who can take the company having such infrastructure to a new high


you are right


----------



## theterminator (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*



whitestar_999 said:


> earlier generation is still used to that easy life which reflects in their current working style/thinking too but not the later generation.sure some bank branches got this easy life style even today but those are in minority*(say 10%)*.


Which means my opinion is a fact . Earlier generation has now adapted to today's tough life & really its injustice that every darn govt scheme is to be implemented by banks while other govt deptts do nothing. Also, when you say bankers are not govt employees, when election duty comes bankers suddenly become very good public servants  & almost all staff are deployed for duty.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

@whitestar999, I have not read the complete discussion, which is going OT anyway, but BSNL and MTNL are government companies too. They're publicly listed companies. The government can privatize them too. They're public limited companies. By 'complete' government employee, you must be referring to the departmental organisations.

- - - Updated - - -



theterminator said:


> Which means my opinion is a fact . Earlier generation has now adapted to today's tough life & really its injustice that every darn govt scheme is to be implemented by banks *while other govt deptts do nothing.* Also, when you say bankers are not govt employees, when election duty comes bankers suddenly become very good public servants  & almost all staff are deployed for duty.



Back the bold part up with some proof, good sir. Do not generalize - that's a very serious logical error.

And that staff is remunerated for the election duty, by the way.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*



Nipun said:


> @whitestar999, I have not read the complete discussion, which is going OT anyway, but BSNL and MTNL are government companies too. They're publicly listed companies. The government can privatize them too. They're public limited companies. By 'complete' government employee, you must be referring to the departmental organisations.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Goto govt hospitals for your medical treatment, 
proof can also seen in whitestar_999's quote that SSC job is dream job for bankers , why? Coz there's no work with higher pay


----------



## theterminator (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

When am I saying they're giving service during election duty for free?


----------



## Nipun (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*



theterminator said:


> Goto govt hospitals for your medical treatment,



Unsure about the low level staff, but doctors do not "do nothing". They are busy most of the times, and why proper treatment is not offered is more of an administrative and managerial issue. That does not mean that people working there don't do anything. Those who actually do not work might exist, but they are not in abundant numbers. For doctors, that is.
Again, you generalize.



> proof can also seen in whitestar_999's quote that SSC job is dream job for bankers , why? Coz there's no work with higher pay



That depends on the department they are working in.

- - - Updated - - -



theterminator said:


> When am I saying they're giving service during election duty for free?



Your post implied that you are discontent with employing bank workers on election duty. I just brought forward that it's not a one-sided benefit, and that should help you control your anger(going by the emoticon you used).


----------



## theterminator (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

Do govt office bearers are working 12 hrs a day 7 days a week?


----------



## Nipun (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*



theterminator said:


> Do govt office bearers are working 12 hrs a day 7 days a week?



Some do. Some do not. Similarly not everyone works 84 hours a week in private sector.

P.S.: I guess you shouldn't have used 'govt office bearers' here, since what you probably want to say is that employees of government banks are working just like people in private sector are. With what you have written, it's either that you do not count govt. bank employees to be govt. employees, which is false, or that you they do not work 84 hours a week.

P.P.S.: I've been trying to ignore the grammatical errors (and probably that's how they crept into my texts too), but please try to make it acceptable.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

whitestar_999 says bankers r not govt employees


----------



## theterminator (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

Also mention those 'some'


----------



## Nipun (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*



theterminator said:


> whitestar_999 says bankers r not govt employees



Which is not true, and which is what you too have said earlier(with the elections statement) to be false.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

also u need to take into account the risks associated with bankers although there are members in this forum who think there's not much risk


----------



## theterminator (Sep 23, 2014)

*Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over ...*

84 hrs a week doesnt seem to affect ur viewpoint...also compare salary


----------



## Nipun (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*



theterminator said:


> Also mention those 'some'





Spoiler



Public bank employees. Lol.


That was for humor only. Not saying that they don't work.

How do you want me to mention those 'some'? Name them? 
And if time is the only measure of good service: Police, Doctors, Tax Officers, Administrative heads(SDMs, DMs...). The list could go endlessly.


I think this is *way* offtopic. Make a thread under cavern for this and I shall reply.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*



Nipun said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome service they provide ..write their salary also


----------



## theterminator (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

picture will be more clear to u if u're in touch with a banker


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

[MENTION=112980]Nipun[/MENTION],bankers are not 100% govt employees because they can be privatized(i.e.their companies) but you can not privatize police force so even the lowest salaried constable is a 100% govt employee while a lakh rupees per month salary getting senior bank manager is not.yes they can be called govt employees in the sense that they work for govt but then it would be confusing as i mentioned earlier about difference between them.Another major difference is that:
any govt employee(100% govt job)--------------highest authority is always PM(or CM in case of state govt)
any typical bank/insurance employee(not 100% govt job)---------highest authority is cmd/md/... of the company/institution.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

dont write lakhs of rupees per month as that will create a wrong impression , already we have misinformed/ignorant/not in touch with reality people here


----------



## Nipun (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

But they are actually, technically, government employees. I get your point though. 
 [MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION]: No offense but learn to decipher logic, and make posts that are not inspired by FB comments.

I am unsubscribing from this thread, and I believe mods shall close this since the discussions are way off the topic.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

Learn to know the reality , just typing here wont help


----------



## theterminator (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*



Nipun said:


> But they are actually, technically, government employees. I get your point though.



U easily got whitestar_999's point , hope u also get it when he/she wrote SSC is a dream job for bankers, plz ask him/her why


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*



Nipun said:


> But they are actually, technically, government employees. I get your point though.
> [MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION]: No offense but learn to decipher logic, and make posts that are not inspired by FB comments.
> 
> I am unsubscribing from this thread, and I believe mods shall close this since the discussions are way off the topic.



How did we go from Tikona complaining to all bankers being government employees???

And how on earth are all bankers government employees? I didn't know all the private banks were secretly owned by the government?


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

my reaction after going through this thread - 

kden


I feel bad for OP. he went through a bad experience with a private ISP, then he opened a thread about it which was attached by a bot then after the boy stuff was cleaned up, you people made it a thread for govt and private employees wtf


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

I agree it is offtopic & wouldn't mind if these posts are moved from here to some topic in chitchat or debate section.it did bring out some interesting discussion though so i wouldn't consider it completely a waste of posts.
  [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION],you are completely right about pvt sector bank employees & to add an interesting point(remember that ICICI sinking rumor a few years back that prompted them to hire Big B as brand ambassador).many people even today think that pvt sector banks are more unsafe compared to govt banks but the reality is that all commercial banks in India are guaranteed by RBI(in other word,govt of india) so your money is as safe in ICICI as it is in SBI.
  [MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION],senior managers in LIC gets ~1lakh salary per month & a slightly higher management level in banks(though obviously not branch manager & reaching that level in banks takes much longer time & effort)) should get around same amount.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

I know , but there are so many immature people they will start quoting that and say bankers have good salary. The plight of new generation bankers is worsened as they are being made branch managers in just an year or two without having much knowledge & sent to some rural area. Its very dangerous as these branches are operating without any security guards & due to this aggressive expansion the city branches are facing staff shortage , workload & pressure  are ever increasing, still branches are running 256MB RAM celeron run computers & doing multitasking on that. Then there comes Jan dhan yojna & all hell has broken loose. Branches are just submitting forms & piles of it are adding with no adequate staff to open it in time. And here there are dumb people who think there's no workload.


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

If the like option was still there I'd like your post [MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION] 

The problem with people is they see a top 1% in any field and think "cushy life". Some bankers are well to do, some teachers also, in fact some labourers are very well to do compared to the rest as well. That's the exception, not the norm. Now back to the original topic. 

Even we had tried Tikona for our office as a backup line once years ago. The unpredictable nature of the connection caused us to get rid of it in a few months. However this is Mumbai, so we're spoilt for choices...


----------



## theterminator (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Tikona Broadband cheating all the time, could thinkdigit write a review over this or publish min*

Thanks @Raabo  , I've been trying to highlight some realities but instead I'm being ridiculed with exception of whitestar_999  

Coming to topic, Tikona revised its plans ..2Mbps @₹1,000 80GB FUP...their service is terrible though


----------

